# What's the biggest red flag about you?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

if you had to stated one 

i would say , i am always working which means i dont always have the time to date.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

leec said:


> if you had to stated one
> 
> 
> 
> i would say , i am always working which means i dont always have the time to date.




Red flag for what?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Marduk said:


> Red flag for what?


I think he means for a LTR?

My Red flag is that I am too independent, or so i'm told.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I have an anxious-avoidant attachment style. I'm working on it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm autistic.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I’m very high maintenance, overthink things, and have an extremely short attention span. 

The longer I’m single, the more eccentric I get. 

I constantly test boundaries. I always need to lead, but I need to be with a strong enough personality that she doesn’t want to be led, and will keep me centred. 

I have an inherent lack of patience with people that aren’t curious. 

I once told my wife when we were dating that my first born son’s middle name was going to be Tiberius (after James T Kirk) and if she wasn’t ok with that, we should break up now. 

I brood sometimes. For reasons that aren’t clear to anyone, including me. 

I become fixated and fascinated by small things, like only listening to Joy Division for a week, but doing it constantly. 

One of my friends (who was a woman) once told me while single “with a little Ritalin and a dominatrix, you’d be the perfect man.”

I think that sums me up fairly well.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I find opening up to or trusting women in potentially new relationships as rather tough to cope with!

And for good cause! I believe that I'll get cheated on yet again!*


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Stubborn
Work toooo much

Sent from my LM-Q910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Marduk said:


> and have an extremely shourt attention span.


And yet you type on and on, but skillfully hide it by using the return key. :x I tease. 

My biggest red flag is I generally don’t like people, whilst not being a serial killer.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

Greenies.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm too gosh dern handsome for my own good. 

No, but seriously, I can't think of a single red flag about me. :corkysm60:


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

My candor,


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

Marduk said:


> I’m very high maintenance, overthink things, and have an extremely short attention span.
> 
> The longer I’m single, the more eccentric I get.
> 
> ...


For some reason I can't help but imagine Keanu Reaves saying these lines. I have no idea why. Lol. So, are you single or married now? Slightly confused cuz you mentioned both in your musings here.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Red flags to some are minimum requirements for others.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

leec said:


> if you had to stated one
> 
> 
> 
> i would say , i am always working which means i dont always have the time to date.




People are notoriously bad at assessing themselves objectively....
Best to ask ex-girl/boyfriends? (If they would still be willing to speak..).
I dislike most things about myself, but am stuck with me for life so have to make the best of it somehow (self-flagellating pessimism....probably a red flag...) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Age and extreme disappointment in past relationships have made me almost completely inflexible on things. I’m so hyper vigilant about not being abused again that I push forward with with an attitude of follow along or leave. Not the way I want to be and constantly working on it


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I love garlic?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

TheDudeLebowski said:


> No, but seriously, I can't think of a single red flag about me. :corkysm60:


I can help you out with this if you want. >


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm confused? I thought you were married?



Marduk said:


> *The longer I’m single*, the more eccentric I get.





> *I once told my wife* when we were dating...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a penis. 

Therefore I am inherently evil.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

bandit.45 said:


> I have a penis.
> 
> Therefore I am inherently evil.


"Incredulous at best your desire to believe in angels in the hearts of men" 

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Red flag? I'm not sure that I have any red flags in the sense that there is something about me that is a huge LTR caution. I've been happily married for more than 25 years, so I think we're past the flag reading stage.

Way back when I was a single man, I'd say that the most unattractive features for me were that I'm not physically attractive and that I was a cheap date. I was the master of the picnic/walk date. I was tight on funds for most of my dating career and didn't have a lot of extra money to spend. Plus, I liked dates that involved a lot of interpersonal interaction.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Um...I live in the same house as my STBX husband. 

I was told when I first came to TAM that nobody would understand that...I'm happy to say that prediction did not come true. But I'm sure that would turn some guys away thinking that it means I can't really cut ties to him. But they are cut, believe me.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Never.

The penis is greatly loved and missed.












bandit.45 said:


> I have a penis.
> 
> Therefore I am inherently evil.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a quick temper-too quick. I'm not proud of it. I get mad at the most stupid things, like stubbing my toe.

I'm not flexible in situations. I don't like to "go with the flow." I like a plan. If it changes last minute, I don't like it.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

My ex-husband and I did this for 3 or 4 years, but we agreed upfront that no romantic partners were to come to the house.



notmyjamie said:


> Um...I live in the same house as my STBX husband.
> 
> I was told when I first came to TAM that nobody would understand that...I'm happy to say that prediction did not come true. But I'm sure that would turn some guys away thinking that it means I can't really cut ties to him. But they are cut, believe me.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *I find opening up to or trusting women in potentially new relationships as rather tough to cope with!
> 
> And for good cause! I believe that I'll get cheated on yet again!*


Did you not read my PM?

Get a good gal, and make her wear a chastity belt!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Sorry. Just didn't think I'd have another chance to use this one. 



SunCMars said:


> ...make her wear a chastity belt!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

While I am an open book, the book is written in some odd language.

I joke and laugh a lot; remember the stories about clowns? 
Happy on the outside, sad on the inside?


No, we are happy on the outside, though our insides are in a different place, a much different Universe.

Huh, what?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

minimalME said:


> My ex-husband and I did this for 3 or 4 years, but we agreed upfront that no romantic partners were to come to the house.


We each have separate apartments. We have not made such an arrangement, but I don't have my new guy sleep over. He's been to my apartment a few times, usually stops in on his way home from work for a quick visit. (not that kind of quickie!) but never when my STBX is home. He's been to dinner once, while my STBX was away. It just would't feel right otherwise. But, the other day, my daughter needed him for something and his bedroom door was locked. I meant to ask him about it as I don't want just random people staying over where my kids live but I ended up hospitalized a few hours later so I never got the chance. Thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> but I ended up hospitalized a few hours later so I never got the chance.


I missed that. Hope all is well(er).


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I have to ask my husband about this one. I don't give a F... anymore about what others think of me. Is that a red flag?


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

CharlieParker said:


> I missed that. Hope all is well(er).


Thanks. Got home yesterday. Had a really bad infection. Took a while to lock down exactly what it was and how to treat it. I can tell you that, as an adult, a 103 temp does not feel good. I started last weeks' Patriot's game feeling great, and by the 3rd quarter I was in the ER. Not fun. Thankfully it was a boring game anyway. 

Feeling much better now and looking forward to the Jet's game. >


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’m not sure if it’s a red flag or not but my younger life would be considered very strange by some people so I prefer not to talk to my wife about it. 
Also we have never had a discussion about my previous partner count though she did volunteer hers without me asking.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

One of my former sexual partners was a pretty blonde Russian woman.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I won't or very rarely respond quickly to texts or vm. I just don't check them regularly. 

I don't think this is a red flag but sometimes DW gets agitated about it.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I won't or very rarely respond quickly to texts or vm. I just don't check them regularly.
> 
> I don't think this is a red flag but sometimes DW gets agitated about it.


Well, while dating, all your girlfriend's friends would tell her that's a red flag that you aren't interested and just using her. Oh and you're probably already married. :surprise:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> Did you not read my PM?
> 
> Get a good gal, and make her wear a chastity belt!


*As large as the women are around these parts, you'd need Arkansas Best Freight or Central Freight Lines to ship something that big and heavy to me!*


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> We each have separate apartments. We have not made such an arrangement, but I don't have my new guy sleep over. He's been to my apartment a few times, usually stops in on his way home from work for a quick visit. (not that kind of quickie!) but never when my STBX is home. He's been to dinner once, while my STBX was away. It just would't feel right otherwise. *But, the other day, my daughter needed him for something and his bedroom door was locked. I meant to ask him about it as I don't want just random people staying over where my kids live but I ended up hospitalized a few hours later so I never got the chance. Thanks for the reminder!!!*


It twas' bad eyes and thoughts on/about you from your STBX and his friend.
Evil eyes.

If you think the two (their presence, your need for concurrent hospitalization) are in no way related....you are not correct, you were indeed wrung, stung by this happening.

Obvious to me, yes.

Now, it could be that he was alone, but his thoughts were not felt friendly, I gather, spelt harmful.



King Brian-


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> It twas' bad eyes and thoughts on/about you from your STBX and his friend.
> Evil eyes.
> 
> If you think the two (their presence, your need for concurrent hospitalization) are in no way related....you are not correct, you were indeed wrung, stung by this happening.
> ...


I have no idea what that means. LOL :laugh:


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

I’m emotionally unavailable.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

notmyjamie said:


> I have no idea what that means. LOL :laugh:


To paraphrase Allan Greenspan, if SCM turns out to be particularly clear, you've probably misunderstood what he said.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

The term is so overused. I've come to hate it. 



Faithful Wife said:


> Red flags to some are minimum requirements for others.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> To paraphrase Allan Greenspan, if SCM turns out to be particularly clear, you've probably misunderstood what he said.



Has SunC ever been banned for thread-jacking? Just curious 
This place is coocoo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> I’m emotionally unavailable.


I am a charter member of this club, too. I've had my 30 years with my soul mate, and I am good with that.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

InMyPrime said:


> Has SunC ever been banned for thread-jacking? Just curious
> This place is coocoo...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thread jacking and thread weaving are TAM Red Flags, and so belong in this revealing thread. I commit of them.

Note:

.........censored..............


My flags flaps are not always red-dily seen; likely seen as soon to flower cardinal Fushchia. 

Gesundheit!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

leec said:


> if you had to stated one


Some people need a white noise machine in order to sleep. I need a thunder machine.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Going through a phase in which I can't stand to talk on the phone. I'm sure some would take that as a red flag!



Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I won't or very rarely respond quickly to texts or vm. I just don't check them regularly.
> 
> I don't think this is a red flag but sometimes DW gets agitated about it.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Red Flags from TAM

- Starts working out a bunch
- Phone locked
- Disappears from time to time
- Leaves room when talking on the phone
- Spends lots of time on their phone

The first four don't apply to me. So for me, the biggest red flag would be Sudoku!


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

I’m ****ing crazy and have more red flags than a communist parade. 

If my fella and I split, I’ve already decided I’m just going to live out the rest of my days in a cave with wolves. I’m looking forward to it actually.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I’m ****ing crazy and have more red flags than a communist parade.
> 
> If my fella and I split, I’ve already decided I’m just going to live out the rest of my days in a cave with wolves. I’m looking forward to it actually.


I used to dream of being a hermit. I dreamed I would make all this amazing music by myself. Then someone would discover my little shack in the woods and my dead skeleton somewhere. But they would find all this amazing music and wonder who I was and what I was doing out there all alone. Then my music would live on forever and become stuff of legends except nobody would ever know my name or who I was or anything about me. 

I can teach you how to build a proper shelter btw. :smile2:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I have a penis.
> 
> Therefore I am inherently evil.


show-off


----------



## EmeryB (Aug 15, 2019)

According to my friends, I have no filter. Geez, tell a stripper she needs to lose weight and figure out how to get upside down on the pole ONE TIME and suddenly I have no filter...:rofl:... also, I'm rarely ever serious, laugh too much, don't get too close to people, and assume all men are going to lie to me, so I rarely believe anything they say. I also MUST sleep with a box fan running just for the noise. Is being a crazy cat-lady a red flag? I have two.

I could go on and on with my red flags. This is a thread I can really get into. :smile2:


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

JukeboxHero said:


> *For some reason I can't help but imagine Keanu Reaves saying these lines.* I have no idea why. Lol. So, are you single or married now? Slightly confused cuz you mentioned both in your musings here.


 I don't guess his avatar has anything to do with that ...


----------



## musiclover (Apr 26, 2017)

After my divorce I started doing a lot of things on my own. That started 2015. I am now very independent, almost too much. I like to do a lot of things on my own. Go dancing, shopping whatever I just get up and go. Red flag. I also can never imagine myself being married or living with someone ever again!!!


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

I watch too much football 
I don’t trust women
I watch too much football
I have a quick temper
I watch too much football 
I like spending time alone and appear to be disengaged
I watch too much football 
I am a risk taker, I gamble
I watch too much football 
I slack off at work
I watch too much football


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

My life is complicated and messy right now. Separated, but not publicly so yet. I have a job that requires a great deal of my energy and time. I'm wary of men, don't trust their compliments, and it takes me a while to really open up. Not sure who's going to put up with all of that.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I don’t trust men any more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I turn perfectly good men into real ass holes.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

minimalME said:


> Never.
> 
> The penis is greatly loved and missed.


I was going to say..... Mrs. Conan texted me 4 times yesterday telling me she liked mine with provocative stickers attached.

I guess she loves evil inherently.:wink2:>


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

I've been told I'm not very nice.


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

Laughing at inappropriate times, I laugh when I'm embarrassed and I also have a strong sense of irony so situations may strike me as humorous even when they are serious.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> *I’m ****ing crazy and have more red flags than a communist parade.
> 
> I’ve already decided I’m just going to live out the rest of my days in a cave with wolves. I’m looking forward to it actually.*


*Now you can see why I have a hell of time meeting and trusting new women!*


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> Red flags to some are minimum requirements for others.


That’s true. I may have a ton of things that would be red flags for some, I don’t know, but I don’t have any glaring things that are negative. 

That doesn’t mean I think I’m perfect; I just can’t think of anything that would be a possible speed bump if I met someone new. There is nothing I would be nervous about revealing. I have no money issues or weird events that from past. I don’t work all the time, nor do I sit on the sofa all the time. I’m laid back and don’t make mountains of molehills. The fact that things are so together with me may be my red flag. 

Even though most people will say they don’t like drama, it seems like most are bored if they can’t have an issue to deal with. If they could just wake up to a peachy existence every morning, they get bored.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

badsanta said:


> Some people need a white noise machine in order to sleep. I need a thunder machine.


Record an old Harley, stopping, starting, racing up and down the road.

Or-

Put a clothes clip on your wife's nose as she sleeps. Her snoring will soon sound, that roar.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

JukeboxHero said:


> For some reason I can't help but imagine Keanu Reaves saying these lines. I have no idea why. Lol. So, are you single or married now? Slightly confused cuz you mentioned both in your musings here.



Married and divorced in my early/mod 20s. Married my current wife in my early 30s.

How she puts up with me, I have no idea.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

minimalME said:


> I'm confused? I thought you were married?



When we were dating, I told the woman that would become my wife that.

When we had our first kid, she asked me about it. We didn’t do it by my choice. I had forgotten all about it.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm been told I'm too brutally honest.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *Now you can see why I have a hell of time meeting and trusting new women!*




I’m not exactly sure what you’re getting at here, @arbitrator. It seems like you’re using my irreverent silly post to showcase why you can’t find a good woman and as proof of why women can't be trusted.

And, well…I think my feelings are hurt.

I’m certainly not representative of all womankind and tho I may be crazy, I’m not evil and untrustworthy. (My wolf pack agrees!)

Listen, I’ve been badly abused by men in just about every way one can be hurt, but I don’t allow that pain to poison my heart. I still believe in the goodness of mankind. And I don’t use my damage against others or make new people pay for crimes they didn’t commit.

I’m sorry your ex-wife hurt you and that you’ve allowed the pain to dig a moat around your heart. I understand how hard it is to trust again after being mistreated, but I hope one day you heal and find the peace you need to love again.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Curse of Millhaven said:


> I’m not exactly sure what you’re getting at here, @arbitrator. It seems like you’re using my irreverent silly post to showcase why you can’t find a good woman and as proof of why women can't be trusted.
> 
> And, well…I think my feelings are hurt.
> 
> ...


*Please don't get your feelings hurt, m'dear! Wasn't my intent! You're an absolutely beautiful lady!

Just poking fun, moreso at myself! 
I know all too well that I'm warped!*


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

I don't trust people (and with good reason) and it more than likely shows in some way or another. I bottle things up instead of opening up and I've hardened because of it. I'm hard headed, thick skulled, and what else, oh, yes. I'm stubborn. It's more of a confession than a red flag.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

I had too many sex partners. That would be a big red flag for many people. Something wrong with her. She's only good for one thing. Don't get involved with her. You'll be sorry.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> I had too many sex partners. That would be a big red flag for many people. Something wrong with her. She's only good for one thing. Don't get involved with her. You'll be sorry.


That really wouldn't be a red flag for me or many. Your fear and insecurities are causing you trouble however.

I was vehemently vocal about infidelity for years into my marriage and Mrs. Conan felt terrible because she was the OW twice and cheated in both her previous marriages.

We finally had a talk where she expressed her great distress at my opinion of cheaters. She was crying and shaking because she loves me and didn't want me to hate her.

I took her in my arms while gently kissing her and reassuring her that I love her dearly and I knew she wasn't that person anymore and she stopped making choices like that before meeting me.

Who you were is not who you have chosen to be now.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

JustTheWife said:


> I had too many sex partners. That would be a big red flag for many people. Something wrong with her. She's only good for one thing. Don't get involved with her. You'll be sorry.


I don’t know how many previous partners you’ve had but I would bet that compared to the younger me you are practically a virgin. Then I met the right woman eight years ago and I’ve never been unfaithful to her. 
The secret of being happy is not giving a **** what anyone else thinks about you. 
My Irish relatives have a saying. “**** the Begrudgers”. It’s very apt.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

JustTheWife said:


> I had too many sex partners. That would be a big red flag for many people. Something wrong with her. She's only good for one thing. Don't get involved with her. You'll be sorry.


I would think all that experience would be something a new partner would benefit from but maybe that’s just me. 

I have a low number, I’ve had guys say that’s a red flag. You really just can’t win :frown2:


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

I am materialistic, opinionated, deaf at appropriate times (to me), forgetful, take little seriously, party too much sometimes, not especially organized, sometimes late, meticulous/obsessive about my landscaping, insincere with apologies (so I've been told), will not stay and argue, don't like Mexican food, dislike dogs... how's my list so far ?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

i have eight kids.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

ConanHub said:


> That really wouldn't be a red flag for me or many. Your fear and insecurities are causing you trouble however.
> 
> I was vehemently vocal about infidelity for years into my marriage and Mrs. Conan felt terrible because she was the OW twice and cheated in both her previous marriages.
> 
> ...


That's beautiful Conan. It's funny because I've fantasized about how it might happen that I finally tell him and one of my favorite ways I thought about was pretty much as you described. Like I break down and just tell him it ALL. I'm crying and begging him not to hate me for what I did. Then he so gently kisses me and other things. It's like this is no longer in the way of our intimacy and he fully accepts all of me.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JustTheWife said:


> That's beautiful Conan. It's funny because I've fantasized about how it might happen that I finally tell him and one of my favorite ways I thought about was pretty much as you described. Like I break down and just tell him it ALL. I'm crying and begging him not to hate me for what I did. Then he so gently kisses me and other things. It's like this is no longer in the way of our intimacy and he fully accepts all of me.


I hope and wish this for you.:smile2:


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Marduk said:


> I’m very high maintenance, overthink things, and have an extremely short attention span.
> 
> The longer I’m single, the more eccentric I get.
> 
> ...


"You and I are of a kind. In a different reality, I could have called you friend."


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> I would think all that experience would be something a new partner would benefit from but maybe that’s just me.
> 
> I have a low number, I’ve had guys say that’s a red flag. You really just can’t win :frown2:


I guess you're right that we can't win. But I think "too low" is safer than "too high".

I've heard that before and I never really understood it. First, you can have a lot of sex (so lots of "practice") without having a lot of partners. Also, if you're having sex or will have sex (or even be "intimate"), your boyfriend or husband will know what kind of lover you are without guessing. Or maybe there are other red flags that guys might have for a low number of lovers??? Not sure what they would be but just wondering.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

JustTheWife said:


> I guess you're right that we can't win. But I think "too low" is safer than "too high".
> 
> I've heard that before and I never really understood it. First, you can have a lot of sex (so lots of "practice") without having a lot of partners. Also, if you're having sex or will have sex (or even be "intimate"), your boyfriend or husband will know what kind of lover you are without guessing. Or maybe there are other red flags that guys might have for a low number of lovers??? Not sure what they would be but just wondering.


I asked once and was told it could mean I'm a prude. LOL!!!! I'm selective but I'm not a prude by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I have many. Upon much reflection, I figure the single biggest red flag might be abandonment issues. All that stems from that as a result piled up high before me.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

notmyjamie said:


> I would think all that experience would be something a new partner would benefit from but maybe that’s just me.
> 
> I have a low number, I’ve had guys say that’s a red flag. You really just can’t win :frown2:


When my wife and I were dating and started sleeping together she was very inexperienced despite (or maybe because of) having a son. One night we were really going at it and she had multiple orgasms really quickly. 
When we were finished she told me if I told her who it was that had taught me that particular trick she would send her flowers. 
Of course I insisted I was self taught lol.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

notmyjamie said:


> I asked once and was told it could mean I'm a prude. LOL!!!! I'm selective but I'm not a prude by any stretch of the imagination.


Oh yes, the prude thing!

We are religious so I guess being a prude is a good thing.

I look reallly innocent and the guys that knew I was religious always assumed I was a prude. Maybe one of the reasons why I was promiscuous. Wanted to prove i wasn't a prude.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> When my wife and I were dating and started sleeping together she was very inexperienced despite (or maybe because of) having a son. One night we were really going at it and she had multiple orgasms really quickly.
> When we were finished she told me if I told her who it was that had taught me that particular trick she would send her flowers.
> Of course I insisted I was self taught lol.


I've said something similar..."where did you learn that?" and then quickly followed it up with "don't answer...it was a rhetorical question!!!" I've been asked "how'd you get so good at that if you haven't been with that many guys?" too. I, too, just say "I taught myself!" 

But all kidding aside, some of it is self taught...you teach yourself how to respond to someone else's needs and desires. That particular trick she enjoyed so much could just as easily have been a big NO THANKS to another woman...the trick is that you've taught yourself to pay attention to your partner so you know what they like and need from you. I'd say that particular skill is definitely self taught.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> When my wife and I were dating and started sleeping together she was very inexperienced despite (or maybe because of) having a son. One night we were really going at it and she had multiple orgasms really quickly.
> When we were finished she told me if I told her who it was that had taught me that particular trick she would send her flowers.
> Of course I insisted I was self taught lol.


What trick? I'll put it in my notebook >


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Casual Observer said:


> "You and I are of a kind. In a different reality, I could have called you friend."


We reach.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

I’m a curmudgeon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

